# Kylin M vs Profile Unity



## Shadow Vaper Jnr (22/7/19)

Hi ladies and gents

Ive been using both these RTA's for a few weeks and my opinions on both are varied. 1 has awesome flavour and the other got the clouds. What are your findings and opinions on it. Very curious and looking forward to your responses. 

Happy vaping and enjoy the week!


----------



## Riaz_sh (23/7/19)

Hi Shadow

could you elaborate and take us through your experiences with both of these RTA's please

which is your favourite?


----------



## Pierre2 (30/7/19)

How about the Dead Rabbit, Profile Unity, Zeus X & the Kylin M? Which one is the best between them?
Think about flavour, cloud & generally vaping, including coil builds & wicking.


----------



## jtgrey (30/7/19)

Pierre2 said:


> How about the Dead Rabbit, Profile Unity, Zeus X & the Kylin M? Which one is the best between them?
> Think about flavour, cloud & generally vaping, including coil builds & wicking.


I can vouch for the Kylin M. The reason i prefer it is because of the top air flow, so it's completely leak proof. So easy to coil and wick, very hard for me to go back to any of my other atty's because with the mesh coil their is no way a normal coil can compete with flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pierre2 (30/7/19)

Thank you #jtgrey, but the Dead Rabbit, Profile Unity & Zeus are all top airflow and leak proof, I think.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey (30/7/19)

Pierre2 said:


> Thank you #jtgrey, but the Dead Rabbit, Profile Unity & Zeus are all top airflow and leak proof, I think.


All , but the Profile Unity is top air flow , but apart from that , between all of them only the Kylin M and Profile Unity are Mesh coil rta !!

So :

Kylin M = Top Air flow and Mesh coil
Profile Unity = Bottom Air flow and Mesh coil
Zeus X = Top Air flow and normal coils only
Dead Rabbit = Top Air flow and normal coils only

All of them have excellent flavor and clouds
All of them are juice drinkers !
Zeus x like to spit back if wick is wrong
Dead Rabbit easier to coil and wick then Zeus x
Kylin M and Profile Unity very easy to wick and coil , Mesh coil at R10 a coil , so very cheap to maintain . special flavor coils ( Zeus x & Dead Rabbit) like alien coils can be up to R200 a coil !!

So to me , I love the smooth vape and flavor of the mesh coil , easy and cheap to maintain , and with the Kylin M having the top air flow between the two , I picked it as the winner .

But i am no expert and and this is only my view on them , sure someone on the form will know much better then me !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pierre2 (31/7/19)

@jtgrey, I definitely agree with you regarding the mesh coils, they are super easy to install, replace and re-wick. I have a Profile rda & mesh rda and they are the best!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

